# For those worried about fungus in a lens.



## table1349 (Jan 29, 2017)

Fungus


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 29, 2017)

Wow.
That was way simpler than I would have figured.


----------



## john.margetts (Jan 29, 2017)

Cleaning the glass surfaces is always going to be easy - reassembling the lens, correctly collemating the assembly, is going to be much harder.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 29, 2017)

Legacy glass is fairly easy to take apart for cleaning, as well as reassembling.  Modern lenses, chock-full of electronics, not to easy.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 29, 2017)

Hmm, that is very mild minimal fungus ... I've had stuff that covered an entire face of an element, and had been established long enough that it etched itself in the coating.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 29, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, that is very mild minimal fungus ... I've had stuff that covered an entire face of an element, and had been established long enough that it etched itself in the coating.


For those really serious fungus issues.


----------

